# Your best picture



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Thought for a while about how I stopped posting any pictures and I decided I would start a thread with one of mine. What's your best one? This is the first night of camping for 5 days on an island in a lake in north Saskatchewan, catching pike and trout, drinking whiskey, smoking uh...pipe tobacco mostly.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I took this one last night. It's in Tooele looking toward Stansbury Island. Probably not my best photo, but I like it.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, I like those ones too. I feel like sometimes it takes a minute for you to realize the moment is actually perfect and by the time you have the camera out the light is partly gone. It's still ok though, the picture helps you remember what it really looked like. Kind of like this one, Corner Canyon on the extended.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Jedidiah said:


> Yeah, I like those ones too. I feel like sometimes it takes a minute for you to realize the moment is actually perfect and by the time you have the camera out the light is partly gone. It's still ok though, the picture helps you remember what it really looked like. Kind of like this one, Corner Canyon on the extended.


+1


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=141843&stc=1&d=1590967788

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=141845&stc=1&d=1590967899

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=141847&stc=1&d=1590967962

#nofilter

Ps if someone can turn them the correct way, great, cuz I don't know how


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

In Windows 10, right click the file and click Edit with Photos, then click the Rotate button on the upper right, then Save on the lower right.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

My boy took this picture. The scenery was great but watching my kids fish as the sun set was about as good as it can get. This photo certainly captures a whole lot of what I love about being outdoors.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

One I took this winter


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

It’s hard to choose my best one but, here’s a picture I took of the super moon through my 15’s and a couple other pictures I thought were cool that aren’t kill shots


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow !!!
U guys are good. 
I'm not worthy to put a picture into this one. 
I used to have a really good camera years ago, before the digital age. Took some great photos. Makes me want to get back into it.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

That top one was literally walking out from camp kinda trashed, saying wow and going snap with my S10. It has a great camera.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

All I own is a cellphone camera so that's what I use. Note 10+ currently.








Pink Supermoon through my Vortex Razor









Coral Pink Sand Dunes State Park this spring.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My best one. 
The Brian Head fire view from Cedar City.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I will play, kind of hard to choose.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Love the prairie:









This one's pretty cool:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It's hard to pick just one. Sorry, here are a couple of my favorites:


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Too many to choose from.. so here’s a bunch!

Glacier national park with my brother, the lake is upper kintla lake


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

North shore last fall with the boys and wife, the surfing one was Waikiki, teaching the oldest to surf


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Surf city NC and a baby snail I found in some foliage


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

My dad saluting his Ocean Alexander from our trip and one of the 50+ kelp bass we caught in Catalina off the boat.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Lots of great pics so far!

Here one up on the Berry. And one out on the GSL.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I do enjoy the Southern Utah sunsets and sunrises.

The red peak is actually white shale, just looks red from the sunset in pic 3


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are two of mine:

1. The solar eclipse up in Idaho was the coolest thing I've ever experienced. I hope to see a few more.

2. It's pretty hard to take a bad photo anywhere in the American Southwest. I haven't spent a ton of time down there, but I find myself constantly wanting to go back.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I LOVE Yellowstone and would spend every weekend up there if possible. This past weekend didn’t disappoint with the wildlife, views, and hardly anyone in the park. We came around a bend in the road and in a clearing was a sow and her cubs.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A couple of faves. I always feel photographically challenged, but do like to pull the camera out. 

1. Dawn, Prince of Wales Island, Alaska
2. Clayton Peak looking South. Wasatch Range. 
3. Manti Lasal.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Have a ton of "favorite" pictures, but this one is up there since I don't get the chance to chase cats often.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I do some landscape stuff, too. These were all taken with my Zone VI 4x5 view camera. The full size files print to 20x24 and are tack sharp:

































https://www.ebay.com/i/333241191466...MI8LXb37ji6QIVzcDACh2azwZ3EAQYBCABEgLD1_D_BwE


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I am no photographer, and I took this with my cell phone. It is however, one of my favorites. Near strawberry if i remember correctly.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I also enjoy the outdoors in the spring when things are starting to bloom.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Sunrise over Cedar City

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Now if I could only get tha goat tag someday:?


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

1 & 2: Coeur d'alene, Idaho. So beautiful there. That's where my in laws live so I go up there couple times a year. Highly recommend it.

3: I believe diamond fork. I can't remember exactly though.

4: if you don't know this one, I'd be surprised. Yes, you are correct, the Provo.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

From Angels Landing in Zion


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I've been playing around with the camera settings on my phone, trying to get better performance. Some progress may have been made, but I think I have a ways to go. 

Did a bunch of hiking this weekend........


----------

